# Brining Spare Ribs



## baldwin smoky (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Guys
This is my first post and I am a 62 year old newbie to smoking with an offset. Used to have an ECB and wore it out!

Question is...has anyone brined ribs? I saw a recipe on some website, don't know where, to brine ribs overnight, apply rub several hours before slapping them on the grate. Well I did and my suggestion is don't brine ribs. They turned into salt peter, whew had to drink a 12 pack after eating them.

Has anyone had this problem?

Baldwin Smoky


----------



## soflaquer (Aug 3, 2005)

Baldwin,

Most of todays pre-packed ribs (like Turkey) have already been injected with a saline solution.  In essence, you just 'doubled" the amount of salt on them!  

Sorry we couldn't get you sooner................but, you learned an expensive lesson..........LOL!  I'm sure more lessons like that will be experienced as you learn the Art of Smoking!  Don't give up!

Jeff


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 3, 2005)

Jeff is absolutely correct.. most companies nowadays think that we want all of this solution injected into our meat and I for one do not.

Not only does that increase the weight and makes me pay more for the same amount of meat.. it is not needed.

I only brine poultry most of the time and when I do, I purchase chicken and turkey that clearly states "*minimally processed*" on the label which means it has not been injected with anything.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 4, 2005)

Now-a-days when Piggy goes to market it's not even a year old. It's still nice and tender.  Now if you were to raise your own hogs and had slaughtered an old brood sow or a gilded boar I would then definately brine it.  Also if you look hard enough you can find pork ribs that haven't been brined.  Some of the big chain store will sometimes carry both types of pork so I would check there first.


----------



## baldwin smoky (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks guys, I'll keep your advice in mind next time I select my meats at the store.

Baldwin Smoky


----------



## sickpuppy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hey Guys,

Made a great discovery yesterday. I had went to the store just to get some clothes washing soap at a close, locally owned super market (Breaux Mart). Usually go to large chain for major shopping like Wally World. While there, passed by the meat counter and spotted some ribs (3 Â½ down, minimally processed). Asked the butcher if they always have them and he said â€œyes, and lots of times they are on saleâ€. Also asked about brisket and he said like those (pointing at some beautiful briskets).

Needless to say I came home with ribs and a brisket (almost forgot to get what I had went there for). The smoker will be smoking this weekend.

Dan


----------



## soflaquer (Aug 5, 2005)

Good find.............nice job!  Fire that Bad-Boy Up!!!


----------



## bob-bqn (Aug 5, 2005)

I've marinated ribs in apple juice before but haven't brined any. I even try to cut back on the salt for rib rubs. I've had ribs that were too salty before, but never too sweet.


----------



## sickpuppy (Aug 5, 2005)

I agree with the less salt, Bob-BQN. I am just not much of a salt person. I know people that, without tasting food, pour on the salt. Now I like it spicy and sweet. But you have to watch the prepared mixes like â€œTony Chachereâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]sâ€, the first ingredient is salt. Why pay the big price of â€œTony Chachereâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]sâ€, when with a little cayenne, garlic and onion salt, few spices to your taste, and the amount of salt you want, you then have your own personalized â€œTony Chachereâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]sâ€.

I live in the heart of the â€œCajunâ€ country, and hot sauces of every kind abound. If you like your food spicy then this is the place to be. 

Dan


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

This is really good input. I have read about "minimum processed" turkeys before but did not realize that they were also injecting spare ribs. I'll definitely watch out for the "minimum processing" note. 

By the way, what about frying size chickens. Am I OK with brining them or does the same minimum processing thing apply??

Bill


----------



## soflaquer (Aug 23, 2005)

Bill,

Always read the label first...............it will tell you.  Poultry, with the exception of certain Turkeys, are about the only thing I brine.  If you do not read that it has been processed or injected, definitely brine them!

Jeff


----------



## Dutch (Aug 24, 2005)

Bill, Whenever I do chickens, I always go for the largest that I can find. If I go with the smaller birds there won't be anything left for leftovers.  Just remember that the larger birds will take longer to smoke.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks for the inputs. I'm doing chickens this weekend. I'll let you know how they come out.

Bill


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Aug 30, 2005)

I did two chickens and a turkey Sunday. I brined them per the recipe in the top left of this forum. It turned out great! I'm still eating on it and tonight, I tried some of Winn's Alabama white sauce on the turkey. It was wonderful.

Bill


----------

